# The joys of a $200 dollar camera.



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I won't lie, I have a $2000 camera next to me right now. Truth is I only use it for family pictures once a year. Instead I bought a $200 camera from Costco and I use it everyday. It's small and easy to use. In the last 3 months my little camera has seen quite a bit. Here is just a sample:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Quite scenic.........where was that Billy goat?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Provo Canyon. Everything was shot on Timp except for the gray fox.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool man.......what camera exactly is that??????? Love the videos!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great job. thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats cool footage man, think I've seen you up Grove Creek while I've been riding horses


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, Grove Creek is one my favorites. I can't believe you would dare ride a horse up there. Riding a bike on it is scary enough. Say hello next time we pass each other.


----------

